# Decking Question



## flihi97 (Apr 23, 2015)

Had a roofing contractor come quote me out a job today. Claimed I had wood shingles under 3 layers of asphalt. and the decking would need replaced with a single layer. Which I would agree but the decking is 1x6 board and it is not spaced it creates a solid platform.When viewing from the attic its not spaced with strips like typical wood shingle roofing. I was not there during his quote checked a few areas and did not notice any wood shingles from the roof, I mentioned that and he claimed they placed the drip edge over the wood section. 

My question , although section of this solid 1x6 board will need replaced due to damage since its solid decking without spacing should it all be torn off and replaced? Is that to code that it must be real solid decking like 4x8 osb . This house was built 1953 and even with a new roof wouldnt market over $35,000 should I find another quote. 

attached is a picture of what it looks like from the inside. Im a HVAC contractor and not trying to play roofer but I spend alot of time in attics and am close to certain many houses like this were roofed over fine.

Thanks for any advise want it done right but I feel what he is telling me is kinda overkill, or is it?


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

Deck looks good to me, roofer assumed it was on skip sheathing because of the shakes.:thumbup:


----------



## AnyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Ive seen cedar over solid decking before so it definitely is possible that you have cedar there especially for the age of the house. Manufacturers do not love it when you install their shingles over shiplap decking and it gives them an easy out if it ever came down to warranty claims. I always recommend a plywood overlay (not replacement) It is always better to put your new roof on as smooth a surface as possible.




flihi97 said:


> Had a roofing contractor come quote me out a job today. Claimed I had wood shingles under 3 layers of asphalt. and the decking would need replaced with a single layer. Which I would agree but the decking is 1x6 board and it is not spaced it creates a solid platform.When viewing from the attic its not spaced with strips like typical wood shingle roofing. I was not there during his quote checked a few areas and did not notice any wood shingles from the roof, I mentioned that and he claimed they placed the drip edge over the wood section.
> 
> My question , although section of this solid 1x6 board will need replaced due to damage since its solid decking without spacing should it all be torn off and replaced? Is that to code that it must be real solid decking like 4x8 osb . This house was built 1953 and even with a new roof wouldnt market over $35,000 should I find another quote.
> 
> ...


----------



## laurawhite (May 22, 2015)

That's interesting. For me, those deck looks fine and I think it's really cool inside.


----------



## MADRID (Aug 11, 2015)

We have done likewise . Very cool and comfortable work! So it's all good !


----------

